# Help getting a sidecar bed?



## Sweetest Confection (Dec 26, 2005)

We've got a baby on the way and with my daughter I found that it was easiest to have her next to me for night nursings (I didn't have to wake up fully, get up, go get her, sit up and nurse). However, our bed is very small (it's my husband's bed and is comparable to a large twin-bed), and I don't feel safe cosleeping with a newborn on it. If I would sleep alone with the newborn, it would be fine, but with my husband too there is just not much room. The problem comes that I can't sleep against the wall, I HAVE to be on the outside or else I get claustrophobic on this small thing, so the baby has to be on the outside with me (won't put baby between husband and I).

Anyway, so I've been looking at side car beds and co-sleeper beds, the problem is that the ones I've found here (in Germany) require being attached to a bedframe and our bed is just two matresses stacked on the floor. So, I am totally at a loss on what to do. Originally, I wanted to see if I could get one of our friends who has a wood shop to help me make a side-car bed, but I put off asking him and now could not handle the job physically (my self-employed husband does not have any time to devote to such a project, even as small as it actually is, as he is really busy.)

I'm hoping that by the end of the month, we might be able to afford buying one, but again, how to attach it to a pair of matresses or otherwise make it stable.

Any ideas? Thoughts? Should I just try and kick husband out of his own bed and make him sleep on the couch until baby starts sleeping through the night? LOL!

Thank you in advance!


----------

